

Review my project: WhatIsMyUDID.com - jkhong

http://WhatIsMyUDID.com<p>After spending 3 hours trying to explain to a non-technie user how to retrieve and send over the iPhone UDID for testing, I decided to spend 12 hours on this project to save everyone's time.<p>1. Got to http://www.WhatIsMyUDID.com on your iPhone or iPad<p>2. Tap START (only if you're on an iOS device)<p>3. Tap INSTALL to display the device UDID.<p>Hopefully, this solution will help save many other developers from having to go thru the same pain :) No more 12 steps with iTunes, no more explaining how to download and install Apps, no login, no registration.<p>It just works.<p>Or, if it doesn't work well enough, please let me know your feedback and suggestions where to take the project from here! Thanks.
======
arn
Seems nice, and I may use it in the future. Alternatively, I tend to just tell
people to install this app and email it to me.

<http://appshopper.com/utilities/ad-hoc-helper>

~~~
jkhong
Thanks arn, we were trying to do the same -- explain how to install an app,
but had problems explaining it over email (search "udid" in App Store returns
way too many results).

It was much easier to say, "Open Safari on your iPhone and go to
<http://WhatIsMyUDID.com>.

We actually wrote a simple AdHoc UDID as well, but decided that a single-
function webpage was more straightforward.

~~~
steve918
I definitely prefer this to downloading an app just to turn around and delete
it.

------
bound008
It would be nice if Apple's crash logs actually worked as advertised in iTunes
Connect. That would save me the trouble of needing UDID's from my users in the
first place.

This works great for clients though.

~~~
kegan
For those doing work for clients and need to install beta software into the
client's devices, <http://WhatIsMyUDID.com> will come pretty handy!

------
koklitheen
Wow, this is so simple and useful! It just works! Keep up the good work. :)

